# My haul from Salzburg



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Austria is not well known as a coffee roasting nation, and you usually find coffees roasted darker than usual.

I've just returned with these 4 bags and will explain each in the next post.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From left to right in the picture above;

Solberg&Hansen - Half and Half

WildKaffee - Kenya Kianderi Estate

Solberg&Hansen - Black Coffee

220 grad - Nicaraguan Finca La Benedicion

*
Solberg&Hansen - Half and Half*

A 4 bean blend from Norwegian roasters Solberg&Hansen - Brasil, Guatemala, Ethiopia and Papua New Guinea

This is already in my hopper and I'm about to brew it as an espresso and Flat White

I've taken a guess at the tasting notes and so far what I smell in the bag meets with my approval

*WildKaffee - Kenya Kianderi Estate*

With instructions on how best to brew in a Chemex, this is how I will make this coffee. Roasted only yesterday I will let this rest for a few days first

*Solberg&Hansen - Black Coffee*

Inspired by the Norwegian Black Metal culture, this coffee was launched in the town of Hell

Heavy aroma of Wild Strawberries and Vanilla, tastes of raspberry, black cherries and dark chocolate

I reckon this would go down a storm with the DSOL crew

*220 grad - Nicaraguan Finca La Benedicion*

Sweet citrus and grape notes - best enjoyed as a filter coffee

This was roasted in Salzburg on a Probat roaster situated in the coffeeshop near the Fortress in the Old Town

We stopped in for coffee/lunch/cakes a couple of times whilst in town

The bag is hand sewn closed and prepared when you order it. What super service!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that's an interesting souvenir of Austria. Been there lots of times but usually skiing or cycling so coffee has not really been at the forefront of my mind. Half and half is an odd name for a 4 bean blend! Unless they arrived at the recipe by mixing two existing blends I guess? What's it like in your flattie?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It takes a lot coarser grind than my previous bean in the grinder. It punches through milk (in a flat white). Great as an espresso but as a cortado it will shine


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Glenn said:


> *Solberg&Hansen - Black Coffee*
> 
> Inspired by the Norwegian Black Metal culture, this coffee was launched in the town of Hell
> 
> ...


Sounds amazing. Do they ship to UK?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure they do. Have found a few bags here in the UK as guest but not widely available


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Ooooh i don't think i'd fancy black coffee from hell !







then again, it sounds nice. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not yet. It will be in my hopper later in the week when I've made a dent in the Half & Half


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Description of the Half & Half from the website via Google translate

Half & Half espresso,

Half and Half is a evenly distributed mix of dark and lysbrent coffee. A well balanced espresso with chocolate, berries and sweet fruit in the taste the image.

About the flavor: powerful sweetness with your references to chocolate and caramels. Fresh and light sour tones of ripe berries creates balance in the Cup. A rich and powerful espresso that looks well through in the melkebaserte drink.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It certainly matches the description. Will adjust to 92c for the next cup to bring out more of the chocolate. At 93.5 its on the fruitier side


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Intrigued about the Solberg & Hansen Black Coffee. My grasp of Norwegian isn't strong enough for me to risk trying to order it.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Glenn said:


> It certainly matches the description. Will adjust to 92c for the next cup to bring out more of the chocolate. At 93.5 its on the fruitier side


How has the half & half shaped up after a temp change?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've often been tempted to order from outside the UK but I've been put off by the delay at customs. Especially when buying outside the EU where couriers often pay any VAT due on your behalf and then sting you for a £15 admin fee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are more caramels and less fruit at a slightly lower temp. Nicely rounds it out for me at 92c and 91.5c


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Glenn said:


> *WildKaffee - Kenya Kianderi Estate*
> 
> With instructions on how best to brew in a Chemex, this is how I will make this coffee. Roasted only yesterday I will let this rest for a few days first


Is there an optimum resting time from roasting for chemex? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

The half & half sounds pretty nice, I'll have to keep an eye open for them in the UK


----------

